# common household lube? (was: YAY I just joined and have a question)



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok I am a beginner and expert cuber I can't spell the middle of those lol.
Well.
Is there anything that is almost as good as silicone that is like a comin househeld object?
Besides petrolem jelly.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 24, 2009)

Pledge furniture polish? I think it contains silicone.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure that won't mess my cube up?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 24, 2009)

But silicone are a common household item? Why would you not use that?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have it.
Will the plegde work?


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 24, 2009)

Go buy it. It isn't that hard to find it and they are very cheap.


----------



## mazei (Jun 24, 2009)

I recommend that you should wait until you buy some.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

I will buy it if my mom every does.
I just wanna know if the freaking pledge is better than petrolum jelly.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I will buy it if my mom every does.
> I just wanna know if the freaking pledge is better than petrolum jelly.



It definitely is.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

k thanks lol.
nd I will get all my petrolum jelly out of my cube put in the pledge and when I solve my cube over and over I can smell lemon all day lol.

Thanks all.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 24, 2009)

Try talcum powder


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 24, 2009)

How old are you?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 24, 2009)

13 Years old.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 24, 2009)

Pick up a can in your local auto supply store. It's used to coat the rubber fittings in doors to prevent them from getting stuck when it freezes. In Denmark it costs under $10 for a 200ml can. It should last for a couple of years of cubing.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 24, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> 13 Years old.


Oh everything makes sense now...


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting, I started cubing when I was 13 too.

I tried everything, from baby powder to olive oil. They all suck. You're better off with silicone spray. Since Pledge contains silicone, it's pretty much your best choice until you get your hands on real silicone spray.


----------



## panyan (Jun 24, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> But silicone are a common household item? Why would you not use that?



actually not that common, it is only available if there is some diy and maintenance where lubrication is required. I had some, but i know of alot of households where they dont


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2009)

panyan said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > But silicone are a common household item? Why would you not use that?
> ...



I didn't have it until I went to the hardware store and got it. Problem solved.


----------

